# Question Regarding "Intro to MeadMaking" Post



## BeeAttitudes (Dec 6, 2014)

Below are two examples on how to create a Mead resipe from the excellent "Intro To Meadmaking" post at the top of this forum. I have a question about the 2nd example of making a "three-gallon, 14% alcohol, semi-sweet mead".

The example states:



> Again consulting the potential alcohol chart, finding 16% (minus the 14% the yeast should consume leaves 2% for us to taste, a semi-sweet level) means we'll need to start at 1.103 or so.


Since 16% is between 1.105 & 1.110, shouldn't we need to start around 1.107 - 1.108? I'm confused why 1.103 was chosen.

Thanks!!!



> The following chart describes the relation between gravity as measured by your hydrometer and potential alcohol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StoneLion (Jul 12, 2014)

You are correct.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

You are indeed correct! Not sure where the typo came from (3 next to 6 on a 10-key?) but I could also have used this chart for the visual and other data for the calculation: potential ETOH calculations vary a bit by method of measurement. Luckily three or five thousandths would barely register in a lab analysis and would be well under the human threshold of differentiation .


----------



## BeeAttitudes (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks Ben. I just wanted to verify I understood the process and was doing things correctly. Your post has VERY helpful information, thanks again!


----------

